# Ram Breeding Tank



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I wanted to finally show what I have. 3 females(most likely) and 1 male(for sure).
Please let me know anything I can improve on. 20 gallon long. I really want them to have eggs so tell me what you think I should add/take out.
Also do you think he is confused on which female to choose if I have 3? Should I have one more male(so hard to find!)? Or should I just have kept him with one female in that tank by themselves? Thanks!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like a great setup. No hes not confused. He'll choose. lol

Also once 2 pair off the other females may be a problem.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay so should I just get rid of the 2 females?


----------

